# In search of workshop, willing to relocate



## ZenArtist (Jun 10, 2022)

I have a travel trailer but no place to do woodworking. I currently live in Texas but I am willing to relocate almost anywhere in the country if I can find a place to park my travel trailer on a property with access to a small workshop where I can use my own equipment and tools. I realize this is a shot in the dark but if anybody has such a place or knows of someone wanting to lease or sell land where I can place or use a workshop, I would love to hear from you. I only need enough space for a small workshop and to hook up my rv to electric and water and I can have my own septic put in if needed.

I realize this isn't a real estate site but my main goal is to have a woodworking shop. Zillow and Craigslist don't seem to have any listings for an RV spot with workshop =) My second choice will be to find a small house with a garage that I can use as a workshop.


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 10, 2022)

Willing to rent ? Trailer and shop space. ?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 10, 2022)

Tennessee has modest land prices and rental prices as long as you don't tell folks you are from NY or CA. The prices get a bit funky then... the fellow I am buying my property from just listed 3 acres or so with a house (probably a mobile) for 75000 owner finance. Probably 5000 down and 650 a month for 15 yrs or thereabouts. Mine is 2/3 acre and went for 1000 down 500 a month for 60 months.


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 10, 2022)

Gary Schuler said:


> Willing to rent ? Trailer and shop space. ?


Yes. Does the trailer space have electric, water, and septic? My current rent is $385 per month on the RV park I am located, that's an average with electric. I know of an RV park in Virginia that has a mill on the property and I am in the process of finding out if I can rent space in their mill. I should know by Monday or so. I don't expect to find rent this low anywhere else but I am trying to see what is available. I did live in Oregon for 23 years.


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 10, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Tennessee has modest land prices and rental prices as long as you don't tell folks you are from NY or CA. The prices get a bit funky then... the fellow I am buying my property from just listed 3 acres or so with a house (probably a mobile) for 75000 owner finance. Probably 5000 down and 650 a month for 15 yrs or thereabouts. Mine is 2/3 acre and went for 1000 down 500 a month for 60 months.


I know I'm probably not going to find it, but I am looking for something under $40,000 with electric and water already in place. I could probably build a Cabin Kit (very small one) and still be able to afford to drop a workshop on the property as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 11, 2022)

ZenArtist said:


> I know of an RV park in Virginia that has a mill on the property


There is an rv park here that the owner has a mill on the property. What is the name/where is the one you are talking about?


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 11, 2022)

I think it's called Thunder River outside of Haysi. Is that the one you know of? I'm still waiting for the owner to get back with me but it probably won't be until Monday before I know.


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 13, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> There is an rv park here that the owner has a mill on the property. What is the name/where is the one you are talking about?


It was Thunder River outside of Haysi and it looks like they don't have any space for lease so I am still looking.


----------



## FLQuacker (Jun 13, 2022)

ZenArtist said:


> Yes. Does the trailer space have electric, water, and septic? My current rent is $385 per month on the RV park I am located, that's an average with electric.


That's a weekly rate in FL...and much of the SE!


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 13, 2022)

FLQuacker said:


> That's a weekly rate in FL...and much of the SE!


Oh, then it looks like I would be much better off staying here and looking for Workshop space around here. I have found workshop space where the owner wants $800 a month. I'm not sure if that's a deal or not but it is kind of high for me and I have to think about it.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 13, 2022)

Yeah that’s about what it runs in Oregon with out shop space is avg $700.00 per month RV space rent. I have room here and sewer , water, power. But it is behind house next to shop. On paved driveway. The shop would be a shared deal. I am in there every day as well except when I am fishing/ crabbing. I would have to have min $800.00 month and would have to clear it with the wife. Not really interested might be willing to help out if needed if you wanted to move back to Oregon.


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 13, 2022)

Thank you, that is a generous offer. Right now I am not in a big hurry and I'm still looking around the country for one to three acre plots to buy where I might be able to place a cabin kit and workshop. Or maybe even find an old run-down house to buy. I never realized how stressful it could be trying to make a decision so I am trying to slow the pace down. It may be a few weeks or months before I even really decide what to do.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 19, 2022)

This is listed in crossville on Facebook marketplace. 1.9 acres with camper hook up. Any how. Just tossing it out there.



a 40 x 15 would turn into a workshop awfully quickly.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 19, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> This is listed in crossville on Facebook marketplace. 1.9 acres with camper hook up. Any how. Just tossing it out there.View attachment 228273View attachment 228274a 40 x 15 would turn into a workshop awfully quickly.


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 19, 2022)

I can't seem to view that Marketplace but I'll keep trying.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 20, 2022)

ZenArtist said:


> I can't seem to view that Marketplace but I'll keep trying.


If you will type that address into a search engine, it should give you at least one result that has Donna baisley realty or something like that as the listing agent.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 22, 2022)

https://www.lsn.com/everything-else/land/6840625.html?search_id=d86dc724efe8306dc7a93bacdae14725 
This is 2 acres for 4000 no fourth zero...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 22, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> https://www.lsn.com/everything-else/land/6840625.html?search_id=d86dc724efe8306dc7a93bacdae14725
> This is 2 acres for 4000 no fourth zero...


Wow thanks! I'll look into that one. I sent the seller an email.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 23, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> https://www.lsn.com/everything-else/land/6840625.html?search_id=d86dc724efe8306dc7a93bacdae14725
> This is 2 acres for 4000 no fourth zero...


Still waiting on a reply from the seller. =(

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 23, 2022)

I am not a real estate person. Anything I send is something I found on a sale site. LSN tends to have fewer scams than fakebook so I would recommend signing in to the website to get full access


----------



## ZenArtist (Jun 23, 2022)

I never thought you were a real estate agent. Why would you think that?


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 24, 2022)

ZenArtist said:


> I never thought you were a real estate agent. Why would you think that?


I wasn't sure either way. Just was explaining to make sure everything was clear. Have seen things happen on other sites. WB has always been pretty open on everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 3, 2022)

Listed a bit higher than your stated goal, but it has a shop type building on site. Listed on Facebook marketplace. 



this property is out in the country. I know the area a bit. My Dad's place is about 5 miles from there. We actually looked at this area when He was looking to buy his house.


----------



## ZenArtist (Jul 3, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Listed a bit higher than your stated goal, but it has a shop type building on site. Listed on Facebook marketplace. View attachment 228654View attachment 228655this property is out in the country. I know the area a bit. My Dad's place is about 5 miles from there. We actually looked at this area when He was looking to buy his house.


Thank you, that does seem nice. It _is_ a bit out of my range but I will keep an eye on it. I am currently looking mostly in Virginia but haven't made up my mind. I want to head more north for colder weather.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 3, 2022)

Northeast White county, cumberland County, Morgan County, and Fentress County in Tennessee are on the cumberland plateau and about as cool as Tennessee gets. If it is prices and virginia, might I suggest checking Russell and Dickerson counties. That is coal mining country where incomes are low and land prices follow suit. Of course, you will need to have internet sales or a large fuel budget.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 3, 2022)

Cartwright Rd, Rowe, VA 24646 | realtor.com®


View 1 photos of this 9 acre lot land located at Cartwright Rd, Rowe, VA 24646 on sale for $19900.




www.realtor.com




This is an example. I know that area because my Daddy is from Honaker VA. 
His folks are from Russell and Dickerson County.


----------



## ZenArtist (Jul 3, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Northeast White county, cumberland County, Morgan County, and Fentress County in Tennessee are on the cumberland plateau and about as cool as Tennessee gets. If it is prices and virginia, might I suggest checking Russell and Dickerson counties. That is coal mining country where incomes are low and land prices follow suit. Of course, you will need to have internet sales or a large fuel budget.


Thanks for those tips. I kind of want to live in that region of the United States because there are a ton of Arts festivals from Illinois to the East Coast. I will probably only hit the annual ones. I have a booth and a cargo trailer and maybe travel once a month to vend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 3, 2022)

The appalachian mountain region tends to have depressed land prices as long as you stay away from large cities. That is from western west Virginia to Eastern Kentucky down through cumberland plateau in TN over to Maggie Valley in southwestern North Carolina.


----------



## ZenArtist (Jul 3, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The appalachian mountain region tends to have depressed land prices as long as you stay away from large cities. That is from western west Virginia to Eastern Kentucky down through cumberland plateau in TN over to Maggie Valley in southwestern North Carolina.


Thank you! I will definitely check those areas out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

